# Aus Anwendung heraus "drucken" in .jpg-Datei



## BugsBastard (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, nämlich daß ich aus einem Programm heraus ein Bild aus der Druckvorschau in eine .jpg-Datei (oder meinetwegen auch .gif) speichern möchte. Für PDF-Dateien gibt es ja so etwas (z.B. free-PDF). Nur für .jpg's habe ich bislang nichts gefunden.

Ich habe vorher versucht über Photoshop oder andere Grafikprogramme ein erstelltes PDF zu öffnen und so an die Grafik heran zu kommen. Leider wird diese dann "krisselig" bzw. wird automatisch ein bisschen größer. Da auf den Grafiken auch geschrieben wurde brauche ich aber eine 100%ige Kopie als Datei.

Gruss und danke,

Bugs


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juni 2005)

machs doch einfach so:


----------

